

Imagination Tech. has some interesting GPU stuff in the works. - basil101
http://icrontic.com/article/imagination-technologies-at-ces-2012

======
6ren
Caustic Graphics got acquired? They seemed to be quite prominent around here,
though I didn't see anything about the acquisition.

